# Windows not Recognizing half of my RAM



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

*Windows not Recognizing 1Gb of my 2gb of RAM*

Hi,

I have 2 Gigs of ram, on 2 1Gb sticks, however windows only recognizes one of them and I am stuck trying to run vista on 1 gigi of ram which is very frustrating. When I run the crucial.com memory scanner it finds both of my sticks of ram and lists them as DDR PC3200. When I run CPU-Z it only finds 1GB.

I am running Vista Business, my motherbord has 4 memory banks, my CPU is AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual core 4200+. My motherboard is a Gigabyte GA-K8N-SLI with the nForce4 chipset. I am not very knowledgable about hardware so if theres other useful information I need to provide let me know. My computer was a present and is custom built for gaming so I don't know an easy way to describe the whole system.

If any can help me get my computer to recognize the second GB of ram I would be so grateful. Thanks

Tarath


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is seated ok 
don't rely on the clips clicking over
it does not mean it is seated when they do


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

I switched the 2 sets of RAM (I moved the stick from the second slot into the first slot and from the first slot into the second) rebooted, and I end up with the same result. My computer is only recognizing 1GB of ram.

I assume since my computer booted properly after the switch it is likely that the RAM is properly seated. ANy other ideas?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what does system information list


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

System Information lists 2GB RAM. 

Somehow the system is finding all my RAM but dxdiag is only finding 1022MB. Similarly when I run task manager and look at my memory usage it thinks I only have 1GB of RAM.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

post a screen shot of system information


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

dai said:


> post a screen shot of system information


I attached a screen shot as you requested. Let me know if theres any other helpfull information I can provide.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

that's not system information you get it from
progams/accessories/system tools/system information


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

sorry for the mistake. here are the correct screenshots. I did one of the memory page and one of the system summary. Thanks!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have pm'd someone that may know the answer to have a look when they come online


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

have you verified the model numbers of the memory sticks you have are listed as compatible for your motherboard ????

review this and you will then get an idea 

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=GA-K8N-SLI


how about bios updates >>>>> which bios revision has your motherboard got now ?

you can use this free program to idetify which bios you have

http://www.cpuid.com/cpuz.php


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

Both sticks of my RAM are G-SKill F1 3200PHU2. I believe they are compatible.

My BIOS is Award Modular Bios v.6.00PG F2 from 2005 so it may need to be updated. I've never updated a BIOS and I don't really know how. LEt me know if thats what you think I should do and how to go about it.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would start with the bios update


if you go to the gigabyte website / download & support section

you need to look up your motherboard by model number; then download the motherboard manual, from there you will find several methods to update your bios, pick one which you feel comfortable with

its not hard really

after reading your motherboard manual about bios updating; come back here to ask any questions which may arise


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

Ok so I downloaded the manual read it, and decided to use @BIOS to update the bios. During the update I got a ton of "Free Kernel memory failure!" pop op errors as well as translation memory error and Alloc memory error. I am scared to restart my computer for fear it will not beat. It finished and said the BIOS update was complete and I need to restart for the changes to take effect. What should I do?

I really hope i didn't screw something up badly.


----------



## tarath (Jun 16, 2008)

Also, would I be crazy to reboot now? What should I do before rebooting.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if it's reported it's finished and to reboot
reboot
if the flash had failed i doubt it would have finished and told you to reboot


----------

